# Bolt pattern for an audi 100???



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

4x108 right? Where do i get those H+R adapter thingies from? how much are they?
Daren


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Bolt pattern for an audi 100??? (MK2NRG)*

I think the 1989-1991 100's were 5x112. I also believe the 1992-1997 100/A6's are also 5x112.
Just count how many bolts they have. If they have four, then it's 4x108....the same as the Ford Focus!


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Bolt pattern for an audi 100??? (MK2NRG)*

4x108? The 1992 100S I have has 5 holes... and if I'm not mistaken the pattern is 5x112.
I just did some searches... check out this webpage, it has some data.
Confusing though, I know I have a '92 Audi 100S with stock 5 bolt wheels









http://www.tireandwheel.com/Audi.asp


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Bolt pattern for an audi 100??? (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR] If they have four, then it's 4x108....the same as the Ford Focus![HR][/HR]​Not always, and no. It could be 4x100, which was used byAudi as well as 4x108. And as far as being the same as the Ford Focus...yes the bolt pattern is the same, but the offset is wrong and the Focus wheels won't be hubcentric on Audis...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bolt pattern for an audi 100??? (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not always, and no. It could be 4x100, which was used byAudi as well as 4x108.[HR][/HR]​Yes, but not on the 100/5000 series. They were either 4x108 or 5x112. The 80/4000/Coupe up to 1986 did in some cases have 4x100, but usually only on weaker engine's models.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Bolt pattern for an audi 100??? (PerL)*

The body style changed in 1992, so all of the 100S cars from 92 and up were 5 lug.
A non-quattro 100 from 1989 to 1991 was 4x108 and nothing else.
Chris


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Bolt pattern for an audi 100??? (200HP4dr)*

There are non-quattro type 44's with 5x112 wheels. Both 100 and 200 models.


----------

